# GM Search Over - (Ujiri deal done!!)



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

MLSE announces the signing of new President and CEO with ties to Lakers and Staples Centre. One of top executives in sports world. This is the job BC was hoping to get here.

And now it comes out that MLSE will make a big pitch to Phil Jackson to be GM and President of the Raps.

This would be the single greatest moment in Raptor history.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Are you serious?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, that would be great for you guys. But I just can't see Phil wanting to move to Canada.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I heard this too. Phil won't come to Toronto.......


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm excited. 

New CEO with Championship history comes in to the MLSE and says all the right things. He's unsure of BC and stated the Raptors will be his main focus.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It would be a great cachet hiring but he's not proven as a GM...so I wouldn't just automatically do backflips unless he was coaching which is unlikely

He did want to trade Kobe for Jason Kidd and Shawn Marion at one time


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

They interviewed Lieweke on McCown's radio show. 

And they did not ask the biggest question of the day about Phil. Pretty obvious they were told not to ask about it. Which means MLSE don't want to shoot it down and will be making a pitch to Phil.

Also of note, Lieweke said good things about where the Leafs were right now but said the Raptors had 'a long way to go' which indicates he may not be a fan of 7 years of BC failure.

As for PJ being a GM. I look at Riley. Played on championship team. Coached championship teams in 2 cities. And Riley has been an incredible GM and Pres.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I doubt Phil will come here however change is needed in Toronto past few years have been very frustrating


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We could do worse.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Few tweets...



> @Paul__Jones: Leiweke: We are going to be focused on the Raptors first and foremost...We need to build a culture like West and Buss built with the LAL





> @WolstatSun: Leiweke: "Phil and I talked this week only because he had hear rumours about Toronto. He said it was a great city Too early to speculate.





> @WolstatSun: "No secret Phil and I are friends, we had a great run here."





> @ekoreen: On bringing NBA all-star game to Toronto: “I think it would be great for the fans. I think they deserve a little bit of positive news.”





> @Paul__Jones: Leiweke on Colangelo: I'm not in a position to make the best decision on Bryan...I will sit with him next week and talk to learn what I can


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I think he'll give BC the benefit of the doubt, exercise the option on his contract for the upcoming year then watch and see what's happening for himself.. He'll need the year to make his own opinion on the team, the roster and where the holes are. Then by next year it'll be full on shake up time. He may push for small changes throughout the season of course but nothin major until next year.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

anyone but Colengelo his Primo
Pasta experiment has screwed us, we need to sign a PF like Milisap, Landry or West and let Amir be the 6th man, as well we need 1 vet C like a Dalembert, Kaman, to play 10-15 minutes a game.
If reports are true that to move Primo it would cost an asset than we are faced with next year's 1st.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> He did want to trade Kobe for Jason Kidd and Shawn Marion at one time


Well, this is the first time I'm hearing of this, but to be fair a Shaq-Kidd-Marion core would probably have won about the same number of titles as the Shaq and Kobe Lakers plus the Kobe and Gasol Lakers combined.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Best transfer news ever for the Raptors? 



> Phil Jackson is prepared to listen to a pitch from the Toronto Raptors about taking a lead role in their basketball operations, but a source says that he wants to listen to options from other teams as well.
> 
> Jackson would prefer an advisory role similar to Jerry West's current position with the Golden State Warriors rather than a more active role similar to Pat Riley with the Miami Heat.
> 
> ...


Too exciting


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No news yet.



> Eric Koreen ‏@ekoreen 2m
> Suns hire general manager; Raptors, for some reason, continue to decline to make a decision on theirs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps should have an open call for GM's. Have candidates come in and talk about motors and athleticism and their inability to teach height. See which one of them can give Doug Smith the best reach-around as he whispers "world class city" and "destination" into his ear. Have them place competing offers for Rudy Gay's contract extension (highest wins). See if within a paragraph they can shift from "adding veterans and finishing touches to a solid core" to "being in the middle of a rebuild" without laughing or breaking eye contact. Finally, see who can trade the most second round picks for the least return then tell us that second round picks are easy to buy without ever buying any.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

what if all we can get for primo is a a pair for 2nd round picks?
The only realistic trade partner I see is GS where we can work a [email protected] for Landry or LAL where we can swap Priml for Gasol or take Nash's contract.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I think we're stuck with him. We seem to hate second rounders as well.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Stein says the Raps probably have the best chance of landing Jackson on account of Lieweki (sp?) being here. Could it be a reason for his hire in the first place?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

someone as prominent as phil jackson would never be affiliated with the toronto raptors except in far-fetched rumors. there is no way pjax would ever come here.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> someone as prominent as phil jackson would never be affiliated with the toronto raptors except in far-fetched rumors. there is no way pjax would ever come here.


Nice to see you're as cheery about this Franchise as ever..


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

TOR may be the only franchise that can give PJax everything he is looking for.
-Big Money
-President&GM role
-Establish identity and culture where none exist
-Bring in his own coach and style of play
-Owner may be ready to pay tax to win
-Big city culture
-Working with an exec he greatly respects in Leiweke
-Easy to do better than guy he is replacing


SEA would have been his first choice but that is out now. DET could be an option from a basketball standpoint but not as a city. CHA won't pay him what he wants or have the payroll he needs.

Only negative I see in TOR is the corporate partnership ownership. Better to work with 1 rich owner.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

to get rid of him I would take just a 2nd or an average vet with a expiring deal that if acquired can be bought out (if he doesnt want to be here or is not a fit). 
Primo serves no depth or anything at all for us now, Take any vet for him maybe Dallas will swap Carter for him to groom behind Dirk. We just need to shed his salary to free and open up more cash to chase a solid #4 and top end back up C.
my PF list that can start or back up Amir in preference
1 Milisap versatile big man, knows his role and for 8-10 mill would bring us a similar player like Amir and boast interior D.
2 Carl Landry a well built PF, who like Amir has a decent mid range game is tough down low.
3. Al Jefferson will be pricey but the most skilled 4/5 among as he has the hight and bulk to play both the 4 and 5, with the market if Amir @ Primo are worth 10 mill/year, I would think he is worth 11-13 a year, but if we get him we would not need to add a back up C then as he would start at the 4 and he and Amir could split the back up minutes behind big Val.
4 Jason Maxiel a thickly built big man with soft hands and with the emergence of Drummond and the other big man, might want to go somewhere where he will gt more PT, a focused down low in the box big man, who could be haad in the 4-6 mill range and give us the depth we need with a good mix of Amir 2 Maxiel.

5. Josh Smith would require a max deal and if the management wants to lock up Rudy there will not be cash this summer to fit both unless they have no problem going over the luxury tax, a hybrid mix a SF and PF he has the height and offensive skill to play both the 3 @ 4 and the arm span to be force on the boards especially with blocks.

6 Send Primo to LAL try to get Gasol back or see if the Lakers want to unload Nash's big contract, although Nash is at best a 15-20 MPG G now he would bring leadership, jut a tought, LAL needs to start getting younger, so they could be a possible trade partner for Primo


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Some of you guys sound like hardcore Raptors fans who don't watch the rest of the league too much.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Forget PJax... 



> The Toronto Raptors have requested permission to interview Tyronn Lue for a position on Dwane Casey's coaching staff.
> 
> Lue has been an assistant coach with the Boston Celtics since 2009.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Lue does have a connection to PJax.

And Raps need somebody to remind Lowry that there is more to playing D than trying to strip the ball from behind after a blow by.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

according to bleacher, Phil has said no, and Colengelo is considering retiring due to the long uncertianity per, we need to bring in a vet gm soon, and just tell BC hit the road jack.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Just heard this on CityNews ....

http://m.citynews.ca/2013/05/18/toronto-raptors-targeting-nuggets-gm-ujiri-report/

That's the mobile site ... Not sure what the regular link would be .. possibly the same minus the m.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Decision on BC expected before tomorrow.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I think this Masai Ujiri could be a really good fit for us. He was already the Assistant GM with BC a few years ago, knows the team, our shortcomings and already comfortable in the city ... Ohh and being exec of the year doesn't hurt either. A far more likely scenario than chasing after PJax. 
Well we'll know for sure by tomorrow but shitty for BC that mlse is waiting so long to comment. 
Isn't draft lotto in a couple of days?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Very well written. 



> COLANGELO ERA ENDS IN DISAPPOINTMENT
> 
> No one looked the part better than Bryan Colangelo. He dressed well. He carried himself with aplomb. He sounded like a man with a plan, confident, convincing: From the outside, he oozed cool and poise with an I’m-in-charge kind of leadership.
> 
> ...


Toronto Sun


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> MLSE has been in negotiations with Bryan Colangelo for him to return to the Toronto Raptors in a "significant" capacity, according to sources.
> 
> But the Raptors also remain in full pursuit of Masai Ujiri to assume full control of basketball operations.
> 
> ...


Source: Woj


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yup!! Looks like a new GM era will begin this summer.
As much as I like BC, I'm looking forward to some new blood and insight.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

It's done .... BC out as GM but stays on as President. 

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/05/21/raptors-bryan-colangelo-out-as-gm-stays-as-president

A bunch of other stories, links and view points on this are floating around. I'll post the good ones (or at least the ones I like anyway)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Smitch is going off in an interview. 

Main points are that how could Ujiri come in and operate without BC looking over his shoulder, no GM will want to come here while BC is around.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Supposedly we've offered Ujiri $2m a year deal. 

Or atleast we're going to. 

He currently earns $500k.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Wow!! Deep pockets mlse is coming in strong with that one!!
Leiweke has already made it clear that "The Raptors won't be the ones getting fired" if BC is not happy or creates an issue. I think whoever is that next GM will feel fine knowing BC has a choke collar on.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Mixed messages and half-assed efforts all over the place with MLSE.

Fire BC but leave him as Pres of the Raps, a position above the new GM and higher paid, and continue to let him offer his 'experience and connections'.

It boggles the mind. Leiweke himself says this arrangement is going to be challenging at times. BC is still talking about 'being involved' in the final tweaking of the roster. What quality GM would want to get involved in this kind of situation? Especially when they already have a good job somewhere else.

BC will still be talking to the board, sharing his opinion on every move the new GM makes. Working the back room politics.

I hope this is just a temp gig while BC looks for other work. That we can tell GM candidates he will be gone soon. Leiweke said BC thinks it will happen fast, but then contradicts himself. And BC is talking like he is here forever.

This is why BC should have been fired in December when it was easy. Now BC and Tanenbaum have created an awkward situation that can only have negative impact on our GM search.

Ujiri is another link to the BC era and I would prefer a candidate with no infection from that man.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

the man was terrible. it seems everybody agrees. why the heck are we keeping him around? last time i checked if you suck ass at your job you get fired. why is he getting to keep a position of power? this organization is full of softies/pussies inside and out, from players to management to owners.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Couple of updates.. Ujiri, Pritchard and Weaver are all good choices, nice to see MLSE getting things right for a change. 



> Masai Ujiri is in serious negotiations with Maple Leaf Sports and Entertainment to become the next general manager of the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Ujiri will take the next couple days to fully consider the move, but signs are currently pointing to him taking the position with the Raptors.
> 
> ...





> The Toronto Raptors have requested permission to interview Kevin Pritchard for their general manager opening, according to sources.
> 
> The Indiana Pacers do not want to allow interviews until the season ends. They are currently down 1-0 to the Miami Heat in the Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> One of the possibilities that the Raptors have identified is teaming Pritchard with Oklahoma City assistant GM Troy Weaver.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Update. 



> Raps offer $15m over 5 years for Ujiri. Expected to sign today


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ujiri has some experience with building a team in a creative way without being an attractive free agent destination. Good news for the Raps.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> Update.


Awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm ALL in !!! Fresh eyes here we come....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't quite understand the excitement about reuniting the management 'dream team' that was responsible for the JO trade(s) and Hedo signing. Ujiri was a big part of that, side by side with BC.

Possibly the worst period in this entire BC clustermuck. Only worse decisions were in year 1 when we had cap space, first pick, young all star, and young assets - only to throw it all away on some old Euro's that could never be part of a long term plan. Wasted the perfect rebuild position that took years to prepare.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> I don't quite understand the excitement about reuniting the management 'dream team' that was responsible for the JO trade(s) and Hedo signing. Ujiri was a big part of that, side by side with BC.
> 
> Possibly the worst period in this entire BC clustermuck. Only worse decisions were in year 1 when we had cap space, first pick, young all star, and young assets - only to throw it all away on some old Euro's that could never be part of a long term plan. Wasted the perfect rebuild position that took years to prepare.


I agree. I wanted the Pritchard/Weaver combination myself.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Confirmed.



> Adrian Wojnarowski and RealGM reporting that former Denver Nuggets General Manager Masai Ujiri has accepted a deal to become GM of the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Supposedly a 5-year, $15 Million deal.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> I don't quite understand the excitement about reuniting the management 'dream team' that was responsible for the JO trade(s) and Hedo signing. Ujiri was a big part of that, side by side with BC.
> 
> Possibly the worst period in this entire BC clustermuck. Only worse decisions were in year 1 when we had cap space, first pick, young all star, and young assets - only to throw it all away on some old Euro's that could never be part of a long term plan. Wasted the perfect rebuild position that took years to prepare.


Nobody's ever good enough!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Nobody's ever good enough!


It would take a huge personality to change the philosophy around this franchise. I don't think a 'savvy' GM is necessarily ever going to be enough. That's why I was so excited at the thought of Phil, he would have changed more than just the roster.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm excited about the move and believes that Ujiri is the right man for the job. While those JO/Hedo deals were atrocious he did do a great job with the Nuggets since taking over that team a couple years ago. The guy is also only 43 so it's quite possible that he has learned from his mistakes and has made major improvements during his time in Denver.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Ujiri wasting no time hes already shown Ed Stepnanski(sp) the door is jim Kelly next?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jim Kelly is gone.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And..



> Raptors GM Masai Ujiri's starting to clean house: Well-regarded scout Maury Hanks has been let go, source tells Y! Ujiri will hire own guys.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

well that didn't take long so whats the next domino to fall?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Ujiri was a good move. He isn't afraid to make the big call.

Will be interesting to how he builds the Raptors from here though.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Nobody's ever good enough!


That's not true. I would be much happier with this hire had BC been completely removed from the organization. First preference would be a guy with no ties whatsoever to BC. But Ujiri did completely re-do the Nuggets and no doubt learned something from BCs failures.

I do like the fact that Ujiri is clearing out some of the dead wood that has been part of the franchise for so long. With Peddie, Anselmi, and now Jim Kelly out of the organization things are slowly looking brighter. Get BC out of here and its that much better.

I just hope it was an in depth interview about those decisions he was part of in TOR. Because those were horrible, horrible decisions. Maybe he tried to talk BC out of them. Maybe he totally agreed with them. We don't know.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Full transcript of the Press Conference



> Leiweke:
> Thank you. Well first off since this is my first encounter and first activity in Toronto, I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome, tell everyone how honoured I am to be here, to be part of this great organization, and how excited I am about not just the organization but all the teams. But today is about the Raptors. And I'm excited about the news and the progress we've made within that organization. When we began this road about a month ago, Larry, Bell and Rogers, we all saw the vision the same way, which is, this is not an organization that wants to make the playoffs, this is an organization that would like to win championships. And we understood that we needed fresh new thinking, dynamic thinking, and leadership in order to get us to where we want to go to. And we clearly understood that we have not had the success that the owners, the fans, or this team deserves. And so we set our sights on bringing in a new leader, a new chemistry and culture for the organization. And when we set our sights, we decided to set our sights high. We were very fortunate, there were a lot of people who were interested. In fact we were overwhelmed by the interest we received. But there was one person we focused on. And many people in the league said you'll never get him. He's the NBA EOY, there's no way someone like that will leave an organization that good and come to Toronto.
> 
> Well, that's a myth. People want to come to this organization, people want to come to this city, and if you don't believe it, look at the two guys sitting at this podium. We both wanted to be here and we're both over the moon to be part of this organization. (Thanks all the Denver people. Who cares. I'm not transcribing this part). So today, on behalf of MLSE, it gives me great honour and pride to introduce the future of this Raptors organization, the president of basketball operations and the general manager, Masai for me, I couldn't be more thrilled that you're here based on not only your experience and your reputation but your commitment, passion and enthusiasm for what we need to do as organization. So I welcome you back to Toronto. For me personally, I am extremely excited about being your partner about building the Raptors into a championship organization.
> ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Full Presser with Leiweke and Ujiri


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

More gossip...



> Jeff Weltman is being pursued by the Toronto Raptors to join their front office.
> 
> Weltman has been with the Milwaukee Bucks since 2008 and received an extension in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

we need all the best available Front off office personell, to change the philosophy that BC installed, and hopefully it starts with better scouting to get more rugged players that play good end to end ball.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Alvin Williams sacked.. 



> Well, if Tim Leiweke wanted to make significant changes to get away from the Raptors past, he’s picked the right guy to fire.
> 
> In what I think is a terribly short-sighted move that will rankle as many people as anything he does, Leiweke has told Alvin Williams that his services are no longer required.
> 
> Yep, the chief executive officer of Maple Leaf Sports and Entertainment – on the job for less than a month – has jettisoned one of the great guys ever associated with the franchise and a man who wanted nothing more than to spend his entire career with the organization in some way, shape or form.


----------

